# Cottage cheeeeese



## jimm (May 31, 2012)

2 days ago I thought I'd stop having whey before bed and stocked up on cottage cheese, thought I'd give my body a rest from the shakes and eat whole food instead... Anyway...

The stuff is not exactly tasty Past 2 night and just right now iv managed to eat a tub of this shit right b4 bed that's 300g of good ol cottage cheese about 30g of protein.. 10g less then I'd get from a whey shake but doesn't matter really... First night was worst I was nearly throwin up every spoonfull, just kept Telling my self how good it is for me lol..

Bit easyer to get It down tonight just wondering of therEs anything good to maybe blend it with I was thinking blend it with sim fruit I don't know peaches or something make it easyer to eat.. Any suggestions?

Im using low fat cheap stuff at the min it all I can afford.


----------



## acemon (May 31, 2012)

Pineapple bro, Pineapple. that is the only thing that I can eat cottage cheese with besides other assorted fruits. Pineapple by far is the best.


----------



## easymoneymike (May 31, 2012)

I can't handle the stuff straight up either.  Fruit or jam/jelly will help a lot but if you take it at night the sugar and carbs might be a bit of an issue to some.  I know it may sound weird, but try mixing it with a spoon of peanut or almond butter.  That's what I do sometimes if I don't feel like buying casein.  Protein wise you'll be getting around 20-25g with a serving of each and the fat will help slow the already slow digesting C.C. down even more.


----------



## juicespringsteen (May 31, 2012)

acemon said:


> Pineapple bro, Pineapple. that is the only thing that I can eat cottage cheese with besides other assorted fruits. Pineapple by far is the best.



+1 pineapple is good in cottage cheese. Also, I like to mix salsa in with my cottage chesse. I know it sounds gross, but it really is good


----------



## adwal99 (May 31, 2012)

honestly the cheap cottage cheese is way worse than the name brand one.  Deans is pretty good and not that much more


----------



## Merkaba (May 31, 2012)

I chase it with ON chocolate whey. Makes it way more bearable.


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (May 31, 2012)

x2 on the salsa, or at least some hot sauce and tortilla chips.


----------



## BFHammer (May 31, 2012)

I love cottage cheese. Frank's red hot, salsa, oranges, pineapple, peaches all good with it.  Or garlic cloves if your sick.


----------



## jimm (Jun 1, 2012)

acemon said:


> Pineapple bro, Pineapple. that is the only thing that I can eat cottage cheese with besides other assorted fruits. Pineapple by far is the best.



i LOVE pinapple man im gonna get some tomoro do u mix it in blend it? or just spoon full of cottage cheese then bit of pinapple?



juicespringsteen said:


> +1 pineapple is good in cottage cheese. Also, I like to mix salsa in with my cottage chesse. I know it sounds gross, but it really is good



I like salsa but that does sound nasty but il give it ago sounds rotten tho ha



Merkaba said:


> I chase it with ON chocolate whey. Makes it way more bearable.



yeah i did mix in some chocolate whey with it but still taste pretty horrible 



Wanna_B_Bigger said:


> x2 on the salsa, or at least some hot sauce and tortilla chips.




lol @ totilla chips




BFHammer said:


> I love cottage cheese. Frank's red hot, salsa, oranges, pineapple, peaches all good with it.  Or garlic cloves if your sick.



im sure i got sum franks hot sause stuff in the cupboard gotta say tho sound like a horrible combo and garlic cloves! that is sick!


----------



## freddym (Jun 1, 2012)

never understand posts like these. guys liftweights to be a big tough guy, then get on the board and cry and ask help cause their cottage cheese isnt tasty enough.. lol!!!

wonder iif a real tough, like mike tyson, or a navy seal would complain and ask for help on a forum thire cottage cheese is bad tasting..

toughen up, stop bitching and eat it.. be a man!!!


----------



## jagbender (Jun 1, 2012)

Stevia and Cinnamon
Stevia and herhey's cocoa powder 
I love cottage cheese I eat it plain most of the time


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jun 1, 2012)

^^ I like this idea. Stevia is great to use in just about anything. There's so many flavors! Thanks .. Good idea for the cottage cheese. That shit gets redundant for me w/ the texture....


----------



## jimm (Jun 1, 2012)

freddym said:


> never understand posts like these. guys liftweights to be a big tough guy, then get on the board and cry and ask help cause their cottage cheese isnt tasty enough.. lol!!!
> 
> wonder iif a real tough, like mike tyson, or a navy seal would complain and ask for help on a forum thire cottage cheese is bad tasting..
> 
> toughen up, stop bitching and eat it.. be a man!!!




guys lift weights to be a big tough guy  what a  just GTFO....


----------



## wowwow (Jun 1, 2012)

I love cottage cheese, Walmart has the 8 lb tubs of deans for 10$ I buy 4 a week.


----------



## jimm (Jun 2, 2012)

^^ gotta admit its getting easyer to eat plain every night deffo gonna get some pinapple and/or peaches and stuff tho and even give the red hot a try cant see that one working out well tho lol.. it seems to leave a horrible taste in my mouth/throat next morning..


:'( do you have any tissues fred?


----------



## Rednack (Jun 2, 2012)

jimm said:


> 2 days ago I thought I'd stop having whey before bed and stocked up on cottage cheese, thought I'd give my body a rest from the shakes and eat whole food instead... Anyway...
> 
> The stuff is not exactly tasty Past 2 night and just right now iv managed to eat a tub of this shit right b4 bed that's 300g of good ol cottage cheese about 30g of protein.. 10g less then I'd get from a whey shake but doesn't matter really... First night was worst I was nearly throwin up every spoonfull, just kept Telling my self how good it is for me lol..
> 
> ...



cut you up a cold orange in your cottage chesse and a little black pepper and enjoy..


----------



## kboy (Jun 2, 2012)

I hate cottage cheese, I don't care how good it is


----------



## jimm (Jun 2, 2012)

Rednack said:


> cut you up a cold orange in your cottage chesse and a little black pepper and enjoy..



sounds nice  not convinced on the pepper tho gonna try it tonight!


----------



## jimm (Jun 2, 2012)

kboy said:


> I hate cottage cheese, I don't care how good it is



thanks for contributing such great info to the thread!


----------



## jimm (Jun 3, 2012)

Rednack said:


> cut you up a cold orange in your cottage chesse and a little black pepper and enjoy..



done this last night minus the black pepper... tasted good, tonight il add pinaplle.


----------



## Rednack (Jun 3, 2012)

jimm said:


> done this last night minus the black pepper... tasted good, tonight il add pinaplle.



try you a scoop of protein powder in it..


Honey's good in cottage cheese too..


----------



## tacoman (Jun 3, 2012)

Love cottage cheese. Have peanut butter in it, cinnamon, and stevia. Also sprinkle your favorite protein powder.


----------



## B Lucky (Jun 3, 2012)

my personal experience......

cut a lot of strawberries.....cut a lot of banana..... I usually do like 10 strawberries and 2 bananas for a whole container of cottage cheese...mix it around and enjoy.


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Jun 3, 2012)

I like to mix mandrel oranges with mine but, any fruit is good


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Ya you have to get the good cottage chess I can't eat the cheep shit!


----------



## jimm (Jun 5, 2012)

^^^ i get the cheap stuff at £1 a (300g) pot over here in uk.. i recently bought a diferent brand stuff still just as cheap but definatly slightly nicer.


i cant afford the dear stuff at the min living on a budget.


----------



## jimm (Jun 5, 2012)

brandonscarinfo said:


> my personal experience......
> 
> cut a lot of strawberries.....cut a lot of banana..... I usually do like 10 strawberries and 2 bananas for a whole container of cottage cheese...mix it around and enjoy.




wow thats a whole lot of fruit how big are the tubs lol the ones i get a 300g a pot all that fruit is overkill i think.

but strawberrys seem like a very nice idea with it because of the texture, bananna not so much so not  sweet enought to distract from the taste.. il give it a go tho but i think its oranges and strawberrys for the win.


----------



## Sinergy (Jun 7, 2012)

I eat a 16oz tub of it everyday for a 2nd meal or "snack". I like to switch up adding yogurt, or fresh fruits in it like real blueberries and or pineapple chunks.
I love it!!


----------



## SFW (Jun 7, 2012)

I eat 4% cottage cheese. fatfree cottage cheese is pretty gross.

I add sunflower seeds and cinnamon to my 4%, sometimes raisins. Or plain. Plain is fine.


----------



## Gorm (Jun 7, 2012)

Same here bro, 4% fat is the only way to go. Been a great addition to my Keto diet.


----------



## B Lucky (Jun 8, 2012)

jimm said:


> wow thats a whole lot of fruit how big are the tubs lol the ones i get a 300g a pot all that fruit is overkill i think.
> 
> but strawberrys seem like a very nice idea with it because of the texture, bananna not so much so not  sweet enought to distract from the taste.. il give it a go tho but i think its oranges and strawberrys for the win.




I will check when I go back to the fridge...lol

I eat the Fat free, so I can sort of bulk and cut at the same time ;D


----------



## CG (Jun 8, 2012)

The first 3 times I ate it I wanted to puke. One night I sat down with a table of shit to mix with. I tried like 10 diff things. Protein powder sucks with it, honey is solid, agave nectar is ok, jelly wasn't aweful.

At the end of the day I decided this: if I NEED flavor, I keep a tub pre mixed with pineapple around, otherwise, I decided to stop being a pussy and just knock it out in a couple huge bites.


----------



## TwisT (Jun 9, 2012)

I retired from cottage cheese and moved on to fat free Chobani.... much easier on the taste buds


----------



## CG (Jun 11, 2012)

TwisT said:


> I retired from cottage cheese and moved on to fat free Chobani.... much easier on the taste buds



Try fage, moar spensive, but tastes even better. I still keep my cottage cheese around for pre bed, but def a container of 0% plain greek yogurt erryday


----------



## Pony (Jun 11, 2012)

black pepper, oregano and tomatoes are really good with cottage cheese.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 11, 2012)

^^that sounds good! I normally just throw some pineapple, peaches, grapes or salsa in mine.


----------



## btex34n88 (Jun 11, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> ^^that sounds good! I normally just throw some pineapple, peaches, grapes or *salsa* in mine.



That would be an immediate upchuck for me!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 11, 2012)

btex34n88 said:


> That would be an immediate upchuck for me!



yeah it sounds horrible but you cant taste the cottage cheese at all! lol


----------



## btex34n88 (Jun 11, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> yeah it sounds horrible but you cant taste the cottage cheese at all! lol



so it basically tastes like spoonfuls of salsa...? lol


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 11, 2012)

btex34n88 said:


> so it basically tastes like spoonfuls of salsa...? lol



Lol EXACTLY! Yeah i know sounds sick but it tastes pretty good when im on keto lol


----------



## jimm (Jun 12, 2012)

Pony said:


> black pepper, oregano and tomatoes are really good with cottage cheese.




what is it with the black pepper? some one else said about it with cottage cheese so far it goes best with a cold cut up orange only tried it with a orange and with pinapple..

the texture of the pinapple didnt go aswell as orange i mean i was eating the cheese and the orange in the same mouthfull i think the orange was stronger on the taste buds or something and helps take away from the cottage cheese..

were as the pinapple i was just eating a mouthfull of cottage cheese then eating some pinapple straight after both ALOT nicer then eating cottage cheese on its own tho..

i just cant see black pepper working with the cheese but guess i just need to give it a go


----------



## jimm (Jun 12, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> ^^that sounds good! I normally just throw some pineapple, peaches, grapes or salsa in mine.




yea i love peaches and grapes but salsa?? like black pepper cant see it working but gotta try it i guess


----------



## jimm (Jun 12, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> The first 3 times I ate it I wanted to puke. One night I sat down with a table of shit to mix with. I tried like 10 diff things. Protein powder sucks with it, honey is solid, agave nectar is ok, jelly wasn't aweful.
> 
> At the end of the day I decided this: if I NEED flavor, I keep a tub pre mixed with pineapple around, otherwise, I decided to stop being a pussy and just knock it out in a couple huge bites.



lol yeah tasted like shit when i mixed it with choclate whey! and im the same sometimes its easyer to just chucg it down with big spoonfulls.. just hold my nose and hope for the best haha



TwisT said:


> I retired from cottage cheese and moved on to fat free Chobani.... much easier on the taste buds



whats chobani? is that some amercian shit or am i just beeing a dumbass i live in uk by the way just never heard of chobani?is it some stuff u grab from your local "wallmart" lol



Cgrant said:


> Try fage, moar spensive, but tastes even better. I still keep my cottage cheese around for pre bed, but def a container of 0% plain greek yogurt erryday



fage haha again is this some american thing or do i just need to get out more? like said abouve im from uk dont think iv seen and fage lol


----------



## jmorrison (Jun 14, 2012)

I actually like cottage cheese, so I don't know if it will be helpful.  I love eating it with hotsauce or just about any fruit.  Tangerines and Pineapple are my favorite.  If you are tying to avoid the carbs, I use cottage cheese in place of normal cheese for a lot of things.  If you like your eggs with cheese mixed in, throw in cottage cheese instead.  I eat it with meat a lot of times, as I get tired of chicken and pork chops, so I will take a bite of cottage cheese with my bite of chicken.  It is the consistency of it that is grossing you out, not the flavor.  It really just tastes like cheese.  If you mix in in with other foods and just think of it as cheese it may help you get past the revulsion.


----------



## jimm (Jun 15, 2012)

i can safely say i am eating a 300g tub plain with no issues will probly get through 2 a night when i want to bulk up lol the hot sause thing im gonna try this tonight i just cant see how it would work sounds horrible dude.

i dont really eat cheese apart form my cottage cheese at night...

as far as carbs naah man im going heavy on the carbs sinse tracking macros my carb intake way exessivly low sometimes near non existant im going heavy on the carbs man they are my new best friend!!


----------



## Bnjf (Jun 16, 2012)

Chunky cinnamon apple sauce. It mixes through unlike whole fruits. Add some mixed dried fruits or raisins 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jun 16, 2012)

adwal99 said:


> honestly the cheap cottage cheese is way worse than the name brand one.  Deans is pretty good and not that much more



x2


----------



## flynike (Jun 16, 2012)

Spoon peanut butter, few coco almonds, and packet splenda


----------



## Bogustime (Jun 17, 2012)

flynike said:


> Spoon peanut butter, few coco almonds, and packet splenda



That sounds really good, aside from adding different kinds of fruit.


----------



## jimm (Jun 17, 2012)

flynike said:


> Spoon peanut butter, few coco almonds, and packet splenda




mmmm lol ive neva seen coco almods before they sound tasty!! i eat enough peanut butter in my diet already plus id have to blend it to make it edible i think anyway ha... and splenda isnt that basically sugar.. sugar and cheese??? sounds just as crazy as cottage cheese and hot sause lol


----------



## hoyle21 (Jun 17, 2012)

I actually love cottage cheese.   It was a treat when I was younger.   4% large curd with black pepper.


----------



## jimm (Jun 17, 2012)

pretty much any fruit u like goes well with it 


im eating it straight out the tub either way lol licking the thing clean every night  cant go without my cottage cheese now!


----------



## Lang (Jun 17, 2012)

jimm said:


> pretty much any fruit u like goes well with it
> 
> 
> im eating it straight out the tub either way lol licking the thing clean every night  cant go without my cottage cheese now!



You do acquire a taste for the stuff.


----------



## jimm (Jun 17, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> I actually love cottage cheese.   It was a treat when I was younger.   4% large curd with black pepper.




correct me if im wrong isnt curd some sugary stuff like custard? if it is then thats a no no before bed buddy even tho fat chiks need loving to but sugars every night before bed..... not me buddy


----------



## jimm (Jun 17, 2012)

Lang said:


> You do acquire a taste for the stuff.



definatly it doesnt even bother me like i say im eating a 300g tub before bed and coulde EASILY get another tub down!


----------



## hoyle21 (Jun 17, 2012)

jimm said:


> correct me if im wrong isnt curd some sugary stuff like custard? if it is then thats a no no before bed buddy even tho fat chiks need loving to but sugars every night before bed..... not me buddy



You're wrong, it's not sugar: http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curd


----------



## flynike (Jun 17, 2012)

jimm said:


> mmmm lol ive neva seen coco almods before they sound tasty!! i eat enough peanut butter in my diet already plus id have to blend it to make it edible i think anyway ha... and splenda isnt that basically sugar.. sugar and cheese??? sounds just as crazy as cottage cheese and hot sause lol



http://ozbo.com/Emerald-Almonds-Coc...ml?green=2AD90B16-FC1A-5105-0521-8DE7885E2F22

1-2 packets splenda is less than 1 gram sugar or not even that


----------



## jimm (Jun 17, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> You're wrong, it's not sugar: Curd - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



thats cool bro i did say i wasnt sure lol just custard springs to mind when i say curd lol



flynike said:


> Ozbo: Emerald Cocoa Roast Almonds Dark Chocolate - 12 Pack
> 
> 1-2 packets splenda is less than 1 gram sugar or not even that




yeah oh yeah i remeber splenda now i need to get some of that! cheers


----------



## 200+ (Jun 17, 2012)

Strawberries and blueberries are the best.  Also pineapple is great!


----------



## ShockingFit.com (Jun 19, 2012)

Cottage cheese + 1 egg yolk mixed with almonds or pumpkin seeds. Eating cheese alone is just terrible, body stops producing saliva


----------



## jimm (Jun 20, 2012)

ShockingFit.com said:


> Cottage cheese + 1 egg yolk mixed with almonds or pumpkin seeds. Eating cheese alone is just terrible, body stops producing saliva




ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww egg yolk in the cottage cheese? does not sound very nice bro


----------



## Idra (Jun 26, 2012)

try brushing your teeth.....


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 26, 2012)

A scoop of all All Day Whey, 2 tbp natural PB and 1 tbsp chia seeds. Let the chia seeds soak in 2 tbsp of water first for about five minutes, as it will absorb the water and create a flavorless gel that will take on the flavor of whatever you add, add the powder next, about two or three tbsp of water, the half cup cottage cheese and refrigerate it. Like chocolate cheesecake or vanilla cheesecake SO GOOD!


----------



## flynike (Jun 26, 2012)

ShockingFit.com said:


> Cottage cheese + 1 egg yolk mixed with almonds or pumpkin seeds. Eating cheese alone is just terrible, body stops producing saliva


----------



## KelJu (Jun 26, 2012)

Before I went vegan, I use to warm cottage cheese in the microwave along with Pace Pacini sauce or generic Mexican salsa. Taste like spicy cheesy goodness.


----------



## MyK (Jun 26, 2012)

diced celery and carrots


----------



## jimm (Jun 27, 2012)

I eat 2 tubs a night now raw!!!!! Love it, ive aquired a taste for it its pretty nice like some one said i tryed a different brand natuaral cottage chesse its nice!! Bit of fruit goes a miss but couldnt throw in the pb ect im alrwady eating a good amount of cals  maybe when i bulk in winter lol... Sorry about the caps im going to train legs now...

Poice....


----------

